# [SOLVED] New computer: first boot, no signal to monitor



## hofflerb (Dec 18, 2004)

I have just built a new desktop (specs at bottom). I hooked everything up, and when I boot the computer, all the fans and drives wirr to life. However, I get no signal to my monitor (This monitor works on my other computer). I've tried plugging it into both the DVI and VGA ports but still no success.

I made sure all three sticks of ram were in place, and that the video card is firmly in the PCI express 2.0 slot, but still nothing.

This seems to be the same problem here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/first-boot-no-signal-to-monitor-233999.html
His solution seemed to be a jumper on 3 bios pins. My motherboard only has two bios pins and does not include a jumper. As per the manual instructions, I tried resetting the BIOS by touching them together for a few seconds with a screwdriver (while power was off), but still I get nothing on the boot.

This is only the second time I've built my own computer, so I'm still somewhat of a beginner. Any help or ideas are appreciated. Thanks!

System:
Acer AL2216Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard
GIGABYTE GV-N250OC-1GI GeForce GTS 250 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM
HP dvd1160i 22x multiformat dvd writer
Kingston 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Rosewill Green Series RG630-2 630W


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New computer: first boot, no signal to monitor*

Try using 1 stick of ram, the tri-channel set up is for Intel i7/x58 combo not a AMD set up 
What is the part number of the ram you bought?

Make sure you have the 24 pin main 8 pin CPU and video card 6 pin power connectors all plugged in tight.


----------



## hofflerb (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: New computer: first boot, no signal to monitor*

Ah...didn't realize that both the 24 pin and 8 pin cords needed to be plugged in. Always make the little mistakes, but I guess I'm learning. Anyways, running fine now, Xp64 installed without a hitch. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: New computer: first boot, no signal to monitor*

Good to hear you have it up and running


----------

